# BBA + DIY CO2 and Excel



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

I have had recurring outbreaks of black beard algae after the removal of my SAE from the 10 gallon (was getting to agressive). I have DIY CO2 producing about 30 ppm

Will addition of Flourish Excel be enough to inhibit or kill the algae growth?

Also is it safe to overdose with amano shrimps in the tank? At what levels? Also will it have any detrimental effects on crypts?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Before anyone can give you any specific help, tell us what your tank specs, such as lighting, fertilization regimen, etc etc. 

In general though, Excel overdosing seems to kill BBA. However, if you have an unbalanced tank and use Excel to kill the BBA, it will just come back at one point or another. 

Yes it is safe to overdose with shrimp in your tanks. I believe one member did a 5x overdose and saw no detrimental effects to his shrimp. I've read somewhere that overdosing that much will kill off part of your denitrifying bacteria though. As for your crypts, I have no experience with them so i can't say.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Lighting- 28 W PC @ 6700 K (2.8 W/g), open top

pH= 6.72
kH= 4.5
C02 (DIY)= 26 ppm
N03= 30 ppm
P04= 2.5 ppm
Ca= 40 ppm
Mg= ~ 0 ppm
gH= 5.60

Dosing Regimen: PPS

- Daily: 2 drops MgSO4, 2 drops CSM+B, was dosing 0.5 mL NF solution (KH2PO4 and K2SO4) but PO4 was getting too high.
- CaCl2 at water change (10 ppm)
- 50% water changes weekly

Fish load: 12 cardinals, 8 amano shrimp, 2 otto cats
Plants: Narrow leaf Java Fern, Java Moss, Hairgrass, glossostigma elatinoides, crypocoryne wendtii Tropica

I'm aware that I probably should start adding more MgSO4, don't know if its at root of problem though.


----------

